# Buckeye pot



## TMAC (Mar 4, 2016)

Stabilized some buckeye and cast with alumilite Orange resin. Used a diamond wood striker with a matching cast and stabilized head. Slate over glass. Makes a sweet call.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 4, 2016)

Another beauty ! You're on a roll

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 5, 2016)

Buckeye w/ orange resin is awfully nice! Great finish! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 5, 2016)

Gorgeous!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 5, 2016)

Very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rick Howard (Mar 5, 2016)

Yeah man. Cool contrast with the Orange.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 5, 2016)

Thats a great looking call Tim

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Mar 10, 2016)

Sharp lookin call Tim

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 10, 2016)

Awesome turn, love that combination!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

